# '04 Pathfinder - VDC OFF and SLIP lights won't turn off



## camtheham (Aug 21, 2007)

When I start my '04 Pathfinder (4X4) the VDC OFF and SLIP lights both light up. They wont' turn off. I've taken it to the dealer, but the light wouldn't turn on when they had it and they couldn't find anything wrong. They checked the brakes and said that everything looks fine in that area. It doesn't seem to drive any different, but I want to get the problem fixed while I still have it under warrenty. Has anybody had this problem? Please help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Those lights will illuminate when a malfunction is detected in the system and at that point a self-diagnostic test should be performed. Problem is, you will need a Nissan Consult II or similarly compatable scantool to go any further with the diagnostics....meaning back to the dealer. As far as the warranty, keep your paperwork and document everything! If the fact that you took the vehicle to the dealer for repair for this issue within the warranty period and they were unable to find the problem, they should still cover it under warranty if it persists out of warranty. Make sure the problem and the dealer's findings are all spelled out clearly on the repair order and get a copy for your records. If you want to take it a step further, make a report with Nissan's customer service hotline ( 1-800-NISSAN-1 ) and tell them your experience and concerns. If the problem reoccurs, get the vehicle to the closest Nissan dealer to you at the time as quickly as possible.


----------



## camtheham (Aug 21, 2007)

*update*

Just got it back from the dealer. They checked it out w/ their computer. Apparently a switch has gone out and it's making it so that my rear brakes don't work. Sweet...
The part is back-ordered, so we'll see how it turns out when it comes in.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

OOPS. I should have looked at the rest of the thread.

It is part of the ABS system, so if any sensor triggers an error, you will have the indicators light up. Usually a restart will clear it. If not have the dealer check it out.


----------



## camtheham (Aug 21, 2007)

The dealer never called me for the replacement part, but it's okay. I cleaned my air filter (was planning on doing it anyway) and I haven't had a problem since. It's crazy what works sometimes!


----------



## damiankee (Mar 31, 2008)

I started my 2007 Pathfinder (4x4) SE last week and the VDC OFF and SLIP lights on and stayed on. The very same thing occured two weeks ago. I took it to the delership and they did the enging diagnostic test, but they couldn't find anything wrong. 
Has anyone else had this happen? Unlike other messages here, I didn't see Engine Service Soon or ABS on.
Thanks in advance for all your help.
Damian


----------

